# first time out need site near(ish) banbury



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi All picking up the Hymer on Sunday and we are planning on overnighting near the dealer so we can rectify any obviuos problems on the monday with the dealer.

Have had a look on the CC website and found Bladon Chain in woodstock (yeah man)  

any thoughts on the site? have just bagged the last space on site!!

Any good pubs nearby?

am soooooooooooo excited


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it's tucked away on the Blenheim estate near Bladon village; very pretty place - known for having Winston Churchill's grave in the churchyard. Many years since i've been back that way, but used to be loads of hostelries going across from Bladon to Long handborough & Witney.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Been a couple of years running on the way to the Channel. Site is the usual CC standard. Pub in Bladon village a short walk from the pub. Although we did not try the food, the menu looked good from what I remember.

You probably won't notice the site, being so wrapped up in your new MH  

Good luck with the hand over.

Sue


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Respectfully suggest forget hostelries and keep a clear head. Better able to count the lose/missing screws knobs and other bits. Better able to "slide" underneath to find the leaks. etc. Mabe ,if poss hose down all round especially doors, windows & seams to find the leaks.

Our first camping car gave up 21 screws plus other faults in first 2/3 months... Auto sleeper did put things right.

Best of luck with the new rig

Ken.............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Best go back to the R6 matey, it's simpler 

Seriously, don't take any notice of the doom merchants. Of course there will be problems with the MH, but as someone else said on here, keep a sense of humour and everything will be OK.

As a biker you know that though don't you?

Good luck and enjoy....


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

There is a pub nearby in Blandon or walk up into Woodstock through the grounds of Blenheim Palace a pleasant walk and you will find places to eat in Woodstock. 

There is also a bus stop near the site if you fancy a trip into Oxford.


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

*Bo Peep Adderbury*

This is a convenient site for Banbury and good pubs in Adderbury. BoPeep
Or along the road from Bladon, The Bell at Long Hanborough used to be great for food. Plenty of eateries in Woodstock but some of them quite pricey. Have fun in your new van


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Bo Peep Caravan Park closes this weekend for the winter. We are booked to stay there over the weekend, I was informed that all pitches are now taken.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you need an alternative site at sometime try the Bo-Peep Campsite at Banbury.

Its an independant site and very well run. Has excellent facilities including a 'van wash area with a proper stepped platform for roof washing.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

sorry all, should have said that the MH is second hand so hoping that the niggles are few and far between. We have had two good looks round the MH and snag it as it is currently, Elite are sorting these issues this week ready for us to pick up.

plan to spend the afternoon playing then go for a beer in the eve


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

*Aw shucks*

Didn't realise Bo Peep was seasonal. Daughter had her wedding reception there and I thought it was a good site. Sorry.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

brisey said:


> Bo Peep Caravan Park closes this weekend for the winter. We are booked to stay there over the weekend, I was informed that all pitches are now taken.


that site does look OK actually. although looking at there 'seasons' why is this weekend high season???

I was very suprised to find the woodstock site fully booked, I thought it would be empty!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

The site opens mid March and closes late October.
Nice to know about the van wash, will probably make use of it before we come home.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

r6demon said:


> I was very suprised to find the woodstock site fully booked, I thought it would be empty!


Half term holidays next week round here - probably the same in Oxfordshire.

Carpet rats everywhere . . . aaaarrrrggggggghhhhhh 8O 8O


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hello try barnstones banbury


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time with your new van - the Woodstock site is well-placed, we were there last year. 

The natives are very friendly too. An old chap at the church where Churchill's grave is gave us directions for a "short-cut" back to the site. Wasn't his fault that it got dark and we got lost :roll: :lol: We seriously thought we were going to have to climb into someone's garden and ask for help but thankfully found a way out of the field! 

Then, waiting at the bus stop to go into Oxford, it started to rain. A lady stopped in her car and asked if we'd like a lift - she took us to within a mile of the town centre. There are still nice people in the world :angel: 

-H


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

s'funny ?

the bo peep website pictures show a load of 'vans in deep white snow.


----------

